

Twitter is blocked in Pakistan, on orders of IT Ministry. - waqasaday

Here comes yet another black day for internet users in Pakistan. Back in May, 2011 they blocked Facebook &#38; few other sites as well.
======
stephengillie
Apparently someone was posting drawings of Muhammad.
[http://tribune.com.pk/story/381639/twitter-blocked-across-
pa...](http://tribune.com.pk/story/381639/twitter-blocked-across-pakistan-
over-blasphemous-drawings/)

------
pknerd
I am a Pakistani and I fully endorse this ban. It is actually a black day for
Twitter for allowing cartoons in the name of freedom.

I am sure Jack will not allow holocaust and ant-Semite stuff on Twitter.

~~~
pknerd
Thanks for downvoting. Seems by those who believe in biased freedom of speech

